

Potato salad on Kickstarter - jamesshen
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad?ref=nav_search

======
jimiwen
are there any food regulation involved?

~~~
yebyen
I read the FAQ, they have contacted "people to assess the feasability of
sending Potato Salad around the world." I think there's a very real chance you
won't get a bite of the potato salad even if you pledge $3. Caveat emptor.

